# How to enable http server in net-misc/vnc-4.1.3-r2 ?

## atatut

Hi everyone,

I'm having troubles making the

http server

work in net-misc/vnc-4.1.3-r2

Eventhough I found some stuff googling, I still get the dredded:

RFB 003.008

when trying to connect from a web browser.

I must admit I'm a bit lost now. Does anyone know how to enable the http server in vnc so that I can use the

java viewer?

I don't know if some extra stuff needs to be emerged.

Thanks

----------

